# A New L Zoom is Coming [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2015)

```
We were told previously that the next L lens would be a prime, and it looks like it’ll be the EF 35mm f/1.4L II. We expect it to be announced on August 14, 2015 if the announcement date rumors are true.</p>
<p>Now we’re told the next L lens will be a fast zoom (most likely f/2.8), but not until early 2016. An EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II replacement is the odds on favourite at present. Prototypes of an EF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS exist, but whether or not it will become a product anytime soon is anyones guess.</p>
<p>While the source was confident that’s what we’d see, they did say it was possible a development announcement for a new supertelephoto could be on the horizon. While there’s lots going on in development of a new long focal length lens, there is nothing imminent.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 21, 2015)

Probably a new 16-35mm f/2.8.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 21, 2015)

another 16-35 so soon? a 24-70 2.8L IS would be fantastic though


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 21, 2015)

Another 24-70 as a IS is interesting, some of my pro palls feel IS makes an image "soft"... anyway... love my 24-70 F2.8 Mk2! Amazing lense, can it get any better??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like 16-35L is a logical choice for Canon to replace. I am still waiting for a Ef 60mm 1:1 mag macro lens.


----------



## m8547 (Jul 21, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> Another 24-70 as a IS is interesting, some of my pro palls feel IS makes an image "soft"... anyway... love my 24-70 F2.8 Mk2! Amazing lense, can it get any better??



I think it is true that some IS lenses are softer than non-IS versions because of the design, or because of extra optical elements. But sometimes the IS versions are sharper, particularly if they are a newer design. If the IS algorithm is well behaved, then there should be no softness as a result of unwanted IS group movement, not like the old lenses that tend to drift with IS on.

I would buy either a 16-35 f/2.8 III or a 24-70 f/2.8 IS, or both! But I probably can't afford both. A 16-35 f/2.8 IS would be nice, too, but it seems like IS is less necessary for wider focal lengths.


----------



## JMKE (Jul 21, 2015)

Would love a "travel lens". A 24/28-200mm something like that. Together with my 6D, would be nice i think.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

Fast L zoom? Let's assume that means f/2.8 for now.

*Theory #1 -- it's an existing FL range fast zoom.* Looking at the usual suspects:
(dates from NL)


16-35 f/2.8L II was released in 2007

24-70 f/2.8L II was released in 2012

70-200 f/2.8L was released in 1995

70-200 f/2.8L IS II was released in 2010


...and presuming the non-IS version of the 70-200 is being phased out (or simply left as is to prop up the IS II price), I have to presume the 16-35 f/2.8L III is the logical next fast zoom. Canon is likely to complete it's fairly ambitious UWA zoom overhaul and all three camps -- event/sports, landscape/video, and architecture/U-U-UWA -- all have a shiny new great lens.

*Theory #2 -- it's an all new FL range for a fast L zoom.* Not buying this idea. Canon has been inventing all sorts of nutty FL ranges of late, esp. on cheaper mounts (EF-_*S*_ 24mm pancake, EF-S 10-18, EF-M 11-22, EF-M 15-45, etc.), but I just don't think pros are screaming for that.

Maaaaaaaybe a 120-300 f/2.8 like Sigma has, but that's hardly a screaming need by the field and it would certainly cannibalize other L lenses that straddle that range.

Surely not a 14-24 f/2.8L after the 11-24 has been released. No chance.

- A


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 21, 2015)

I wouldn't mind any of the following:

• 16-35 f/2.8 mkiii
• 15-35 f/2.8
• 14-24 f/2.8 IS


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 21, 2015)

16-35L III? or will it have IS?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> 16-35L III? or will it have IS?



My money would be on 'no' for that. It seems for standard and WA zooms, canon puts IS on none of its f/2.8 lenses -- it seems to save IS for most (but not all) of its recent f/4 lenses.

That may change of course.

- A


----------



## nightscape123 (Jul 21, 2015)

A 16-35 f/2.8 III with sharp corners, IS and filter threads would be tempting. I love my Tamron 15-30, but the lack of filter threads is a hassle, especially for hikes/trips where space is a premium. I'd probably upgrade if they can deliver.


----------



## Mancubus (Jul 21, 2015)

I hope it is a 24-70 2.8 with IS. Although I can't see a way to price this without going astronomical since the current non-IS model is already expensive as hell.

I have the f/4 IS version and it's quite disappointing - too soft at 50mm wide open and serious focus shifting especially noticeable on closeup portraits.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 21, 2015)

Huge (I mean HUUUGE) 24-70mm f/2.0!   It'll weight about as much as a car but costs ten times as much.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> Huge (I mean HUUUGE) 24-70mm f/2.0!   It'll weight about as much as a car but costs ten times as much.



Right. We totally forgot that Canon might respond to Sigma's 200-500 f/2.8, which is (as we all now) a huge hit with the Soccer Moms/Dads of the world.

- A


----------



## morten74 (Jul 21, 2015)

What about a Ef 100-300 do f2,8is usm. Witch takes converters well. Weigth 2.6 kg.


----------



## andrewflo (Jul 21, 2015)

Cool news! As much as I'd love to see a 24-70mm f/2.8 IS, I'm not to sure it seems like a necessary move by Canon with the current f/2.8 selling like hot cakes as is. As well as the existing f/2.8 only being 3 years old.

I'd have to agree the 16-35mm f/2.8 III seems most likely as a replacement. That or a completely new lens design.

Can't wait to see what's to come


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 21, 2015)

what about a new version walk-around zoom to be part of the upcoming 5diV kit? like a 24-105mm mk2 a or better 21-120mm f4 IS 

edit: up till today, there are no mk3 versions of any Canon lens...so might not be a 24-105 but I have serious doubts about a mk3 series starting up, with so many mk1 needing an upgrade

edit 2: except for extenders...


----------



## RGF (Jul 21, 2015)

I would like to see 

14-35 F2.8 L (non-IS is okay)

or 28-300 L but much lighter than current monster. Something I could walk around with and not scream photo geek


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 21, 2015)

JMKE said:


> Would love a "travel lens". A 24/28-200mm something like that. Together with my 6D, would be nice i think.



I'd love that too, but it'd never be f/2.8.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2015)

Surprise me Canon; something like a 18-35mm f/2 L USM.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Surprise me Canon; something like a 18-35mm f/2 L USM.



That's it -- they are going to one-up Sigma with a 24-25 f/2 zoom. ;D

- A


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise me Canon; something like a 18-35mm f/2 L USM.
> ...


Was that a typo? 
LOL, To be honest my first suggestion was gonna be a tongue in cheek hint towards Sigma. e.g. 50-55mm f/1.4 ... the worlds first full frame f/1.4 zoom


----------



## mkabi (Jul 22, 2015)

kraats said:


> It is either a 24-105mm II is f4 or it is the 16-35mm f2.8 III. Which is very good news



F4, not exactly fast is it? But the 24-105 is long over due.
Now if they created f3.5, I'd get that....

Speaking of WA zooms... Is it really that much in demand? Or is it that easy to make? Within the last year, we have the 16-35 f/4 and the 11-24 f/4... Meanwhile we have other lenses that are 10+ years old.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 22, 2015)

mkabi said:


> kraats said:
> 
> 
> > It is either a 24-105mm II is f4 or it is the 16-35mm f2.8 III. Which is very good news
> ...



It appears that Canon -- with some exception -- clusters major new releases around a specific need:

A few years ago it was big whites
Then it was the 24-70 f/4L IS and the 24-70 f/2.8L II
Then it was two (and likely a third) UWA zooms.

For 10 years old, the non-L 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 are in the 20 year range, as is the 135 f/2L. There doesn't appear to be rhyme or reason to when those will get their update.

- A


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Jul 22, 2015)

I really hope its the 16-35/f2.8L III? just had my II out the other night. lots of coma flare in the corners but I still like my lens years later. I just find myself at times moving towards 18mm. I thought about getting a Nikon 14-24 with an adaptor but ill just stick with what I have now. And I really hope this wont be priced at $2999 when it comes out


----------



## Mdshirajum (Jul 22, 2015)

So Canon won't have any answer to the Sigma 24-35 f2 art? I wonder why such a huge company falling behind in some areas! I have been incredibly impressed with sigma lineup lately. time to be screwed over by a single company is over i guess! good for the consumers


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 22, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> So Canon won't have any answer to the Sigma 24-35 f2 art? I wonder why such a huge company falling behind in some areas! I have been incredibly impressed with sigma lineup lately. time to be screwed over by a single company is over i guess! good for the consumers



I think Canon's fantastic ef 24-70mm f/2.8 is more than answer enough, and a lot more useful.

I'm a fast lens fanatic, but the limited focal length--and only f/2--of the 24-35mm offers little advantage over Sigma's very good 35mm Art, which I use a lot.

Seems on odd duck, not one Canon or Nikon marketing would see as more than a curiosity.

In short, enjoy your 24-35 if you have it!


----------



## e17paul (Jul 22, 2015)

A 16-24/2L would complement the other ultra wide L zooms. Just a thought.


----------



## douglaurent (Jul 22, 2015)

What about big companies like Canon becoming modern and offer some sort of own kickstarter campaigns?
They could announce new models upfront, but only manufacture once there are enough backers who pay premium prices. They have safe business and user get what they want. Anyone knows their patents anyway and also which products could theoretically be released, so they would not tell secrets here - you can bet that their competitors know anyway what's in the making.

Same innovation would be great for open modular in-camera software. Probably Canon will do this 20 years after magic lantern's first version, when it's inevitable and too late as they've already gone the Kodak road.

Back to the lenses: a 50mm f1.4/1.8/2 IS, 85mm f1.4/1.8/2 IS, 135mm f2 IS or same range f2 IS zoom obviously would be the urgent next products Canon should deliver, as there are no alternatives at all yet. Aside from putting any similar non-IS lens on the A7R2.

With the Sigma 35/1.4 and Tamron 15-30/2.8 VC we only need Canon lens updates that are twice as expensive, if they would perform better or have better stabilization.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 22, 2015)

I assume also an 16-35 f2.8 L II replacement, because this Lens is used by many Reporters and other Professionals.

For myself such lens would be also fine, an Highimagequality Zoom for "Kit-Set´s" would be also usefull.
( An 24-105 f4 IS L Replacement with IQ closer to the 24-70 f2.8 II L )

Canon has it´s Focus on Wideangle too - the last Time, the 16-35 f4 IS L is really fine ( but f4 ) and the 11-24 f4 L is
an specialized Lens - not to put in the Bag to get an Ultrawide with you to complete your Focal Ranges.

So i assume an completion of the Wideangle Setup ( like done with the next coming 35 f1.4 L II )

Telezooms - 200-400 L - 100-400 L II - interessting new Lenses, 70-200 f2.8 IS II L - no need to change .

But only Canon knews what they will do... 

Greetings

Bernd


----------



## TheJock (Jul 22, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> ....possible a development announcement for a new _supertelephoto _ could be on the horizon. While there’s lots going on in development of a new long focal length lens, there is nothing imminent.


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease give us a 500 or 600mm f5.6L IS at well under $3,000 :-\


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 22, 2015)

16-35/f4 IS fulfills my UWA needs as I rarely shoot events but I would really love to see 24-70/f2.8 with IS - that would be my next lens in the wish list.

As for telephoto development - 400/5.6 IS or 500/5.6 IS please.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 22, 2015)

IF Canon happens to finally bring an EF 24-70/2.8 L IS zoom 
AND optical performance fully matches the Mark II (Non IS) 
AND price is not higher than currently the mark II 
THEN I'll definitely buy it. 

16-35 ... don't need it as a f/2.8. lens. f/4 L IS is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 22, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ....possible a development announcement for a new _supertelephoto _ could be on the horizon. While there’s lots going on in development of a new long focal length lens, there is nothing imminent.
> ...



The 300 F2.8 would be similar is size and weight to a 600 F5.6.... and that means around $6000 to $6500.....

A new 400 F5.6 would probably be in the $1750 to $2000 range....

but a 500 F5.6 just might make it into the $3000 range......

COME ON 500F5.6 !!!!!!!!

I wonder if it will be a DO lens??????


----------



## NadaMal (Jul 22, 2015)

I have the 16-35 2.8 mk II and 24-70 mk II and for me I'd definitely want the 16-35 replaced first.

I absolutely love the 24-70 mk II and there has been only a very small number of times that I thought "I wish I had IS on this".

However, I have a friend who went for the Tamron just because the Canon didn't have IS, so that's one sale lost... maybe there have been many others?


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 22, 2015)

I almost have a hard time believe this. It could be a 24-70 IS, but they just came out with 2 model recently for lens and the 24-70 2.8 II, is such a good lens and sells so well and can't see a huge market for a replacement. Then there is the 16-35 2.8 which people were unhappy with but the 16-35 f4 and the 11-24 f4. There doesn't seem much of a demand for wide lens. And on the long end both a newer 100-400 and 200-400, I can't see them doing one in that range. And the 70-200 does't seem like an option.
Maybe once canon will release a lens we haven't been want for years. 
Could they make a L lens that is a ef-s mount? something like the sigma 18-35 1.8


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 22, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> I almost have a hard time believe this. It could be a 24-70 IS, but they just came out with 2 model recently for lens and the 24-70 2.8 II, is such a good lens and sells so well and can't see a huge market for a replacement. Then there is the 16-35 2.8 which people were unhappy with but the 16-35 f4 and the 11-24 f4. There doesn't seem much of a demand for wide lens. And on the long end both a newer 100-400 and 200-400, I can't see them doing one in that range. And the 70-200 does't seem like an option.
> Maybe once canon will release a lens we haven't been want for years.
> Could they make a L lens that is a ef-s mount? something like the sigma 18-35 1.8



There won't be an EF-S L. This will be either a 16-35/2.8 or superzoom.


----------



## Patak (Jul 22, 2015)

What if......this ends up being a very new 24-105 f2.8L (IS or not) . The very best kit lens for all high end bodies. 

Maybe i am just dreaming, but this lens would be a dream come true for most of us, if matches the quality of 24-70 f2.8 L II.


----------



## sfunglee (Jul 23, 2015)

If it is a 16-35mm f2.8 Miii, please have a sharp corner as the new 16-35 f4..

Please stick with 82mm or larger hehehe ;D

Cause my current 16-35 f2.8 Mii, is soft corner... 

Izzit IS not too important for ultra wide?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 23, 2015)

dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Surprise me Canon; something like a 18-35mm f/2 L USM.
> ...


It's not necessarily that only now that Sigma's offering an f/2 zoom that I'm wanting a faster zoom... look at my signature: There are a whole bunch of crazy lens ideas down there. Kudos to Sigma for pushing the envelop on wide aperture performance, but the same could be said of Canon in other areas of lens design with the 11-24/4, 400/4DO-II, 100-400L-II, 16-35L IS, 200-400L (1.4xTC int)... I could go on.

p.s. What I'd most want is a 35-85mm f/1.8 (or f/2) lens for portrait work. An image-stabilized, optically-strong lens in this range will have my 35L, 50/1.4 and 24-70/2.8 shaking in their lens-caps.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah Sigma MAY have exposed a useful market. Sales have yet to truly determine if their gamble and research will pay off. What it definitely DOES illustrate is how flippin' difficult it is to produce a FF zoom with a constant ap of f2. If they could have made a 24-50 or 24-70 with the same parameters, you can bet they would have. But if they did that lens would have been enormous and cost triple. In Canon's world that would be a $4k+ lens easy.

I think f2.8 gives the ideal balance between functionality and width of zoom range in those wider to standard focal lengths. Tamron has shown they can build a very good lens just like Canon's but with IS. Canon can clearly build a sharper lens to the corners (where the Tamron loses the battle to canon). So if Canon puts IS in that lens... Winner. the 24-70 f2.8 Mk II has gotten some pretty good recent price drops down to 1899. Perhaps Canon (apart from currency exchange rates) is making room at the $2500 price point again for a new version with IS, keeping the non-IS between 1500-2000.

That's my hope anyway


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 24, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I think f2.8 gives the ideal balance between functionality and width of zoom range in those wider to standard focal lengths.


On the functionality side, with the standard focus screens, at f/2.8 what you see is what you get.


----------



## adventureous (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like there is quite a demand for wide angle as Canon is "remodeling" them. I am very hopeful for a 16-35 III as my 16-35 II has a lot to be desired, but is the focal length I use quite a lot.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 26, 2015)

e17paul said:


> A 16-24/2L would complement the other ultra wide L zooms. Just a thought.


+1
I'd kill for that!


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 27, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > A 16-24/2L would complement the other ultra wide L zooms. Just a thought.
> ...



I seriously would not mind this focal range.

The minute I read your post, I was thinking that this abbreviated focal length may allow for an IS mechanism too, along with an f/2.8 aperture!

Yup IglooEater, I'd buy your lens


----------



## westcoastcanon (Jul 28, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > A 16-24/2L would complement the other ultra wide L zooms. Just a thought.
> ...



Could a 16-20mm or 16-24mm F2 lens take a screw-on front filter for landscapes? 

Obviously not the first choice for a landscape lens, but if someone wanted one lens to do astro, landscapes and events, and were complementing a 24-70, such a lens would be pretty perfect. A 16mm F2 prime wouldn't be bad for that matter.


----------



## andrewflo (Jul 30, 2015)

Nikon Rumors just translated a post from Digicame-info showing leaked images and a $2.2k price point of a Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 VR said to be released August 27th.

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/07/29/first-pictures-of-nikon-24mm-f1-8g-24-70mm-f2-8e-vr-and-200-500mm-f5-6e-lenses-leaked-online.aspx/

If Canon already had this intel, could they actually be preparing to launch their own 24-70 f/2.8 IS in the next year?


----------



## zim (Aug 12, 2015)

Two more sleeps ;D


----------

